# Television and Videogames



## Average Joey (Dec 15, 2006)

I have been doing a lot of thinking and some praying recently regarding TV,videogames,and internet.While I still enjoy a good movie and game.I am wanting to give them up most of the time now though.I have come to the realization of what a distraction they are in my Christian walk.While lately I haven`t been distracted as much,I am still worried in the future that would change again.

I will need prayers regarding this.

Anybody else going through this same desire to turn off the tube to spend more time in worship,prayer,and reading?


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Dec 15, 2006)

Average Joey said:


> I have been doing a lot of thinking and some praying recently regarding TV,videogames,and internet.While I still enjoy a good movie and game.I am wanting to give them up most of the time now though.I have come to the realization of what a distraction they are in my Christian walk.While lately I haven`t been distracted as much,I am still worried in the future that would change again.
> 
> I will need prayers regarding this.
> 
> Anybody else going through this same desire to turn off the tube to spend more time in worship,prayer,and reading?



I am in pretty much exactly the same spot. I'm finding that the more I read the Bible and pray, the less time I want to be pursuing other things (video games, TV, I'm also a pretty big CCG nerd). I'll still watch an episode of Arrested Development or Band of Brothers every second night or so, but that's about it.

Maybe you should read "Desiring God" by Piper? It's available online here. I don't know what everybody else thinks of it, but I found it extremely helpful.


----------



## bowhunter1961 (Dec 16, 2006)

*free your mind, kill your TV*

i had a shop teacher in jr high that didnt own one....i kno now that he was a believer, but at that time i thought what a bad person, father he was for depriving his family the toob.....i havent got that far to where i cant own one, but, i only watch one show (lost....now im jonesin for it...lol) but, i could take a sledge to my video alter, but then how could i watch my dvds?
".....are you not entertained?"


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 16, 2006)

bowhunter1961 said:


> i had a shop teacher in jr high that didnt own one....i kno now that he was a believer, but at that time i thought what a bad person, father he was for depriving his family the toob.....i havent got that far to where i cant own one, but, i only watch one show (lost....now im jonesin for it...lol) but, i could take a sledge to my video alter, but then how could i watch my dvds?
> ".....are you not entertained?"



Thanks be to God that we can't get any over-the-air channels, and that He has convinced us to reject the notion of paying even for the most basic cable. It has been a huge blessing to us as a family - we are blessed infinitely more by our family reading and playing times (we have three girls, 6, 4 and 1.5) than we could ever be by the TV trash that's on. I can't believe how much time we wasted watching TV through our early years of marriage... what a loss.

We do have DVD's, carefully selected - but that's all we use the tube for.


----------

